# FreeBSD install with PCI-E SSD Drive



## einthusan (Feb 2, 2011)

I am trying to build my own server and my specs are below:

Intel Xeon X5680 3.33GHz 12MB Cache
SuperMicro X8DAH+-F Motherboard
24 GB Kingston Memory (8GBx3)
OCZ RevoDrive X2 PCI-E Bootable Solid State Drive (160GB)

This is my first server and I want to build a web server and after much research I have decided to use FreeBSD 8.1 CURRENT. I burned a DVD image and followed the install process as shown on the installation tutorial page. My hard drive is physically divided into 4, which FreeBSD recognizes (but BIOS thinks its one hard drive). The BIOS also states that it is Raid0.

After installation, I received this error:


```
Not ufs
No /boot/loader

FreeBSD/i386 boot
Default: 0:ad(0,a)/boot/kernel/kernel
boot:
Not ufs
No /boot/kernel/kernel

FreeBSD/i386 boot
Default: 0:ad(0,a)/boot/kernel/kernel
boot:
```

I tried searching everywhere for a fix but I am unable to find one, hence this post. Can anyone help me with this? I really want to use FreeBSD and learn more about it, but if I cannot install it due to hardware support issues, then I rather use a Linux platform.

PS: Can FreeBSD treat the SSD drive as a single hard drive and not view it as 4 different hard drives?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## User23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Read and maybe repost there -> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=16165

Your Revodrive2 is using the same SiI 3124 as the "old" Revodrive, so maybe it is possible to boot from one of the 4 ssd drives.

Unfortunately OCZ doesnt not provide any handbook (with possible bios options), the only document i found was this OCZ MB Guide


----------



## einthusan (Feb 3, 2011)

I read somewhere it had to do with putting the SATA settings to "Compatible" instead of "Enhanced" in the bios but that didn't work for me.

I believe it has something to do with the size of the slice?

http://forums.pcbsd.org/showthread.php?t=13867

Do you think this is the reason? I will try it out and post back.

Thanks.


----------

